# Shurz-a-peep 3 way split



## Dan S (Apr 17, 2006)

I am in the process of settling in my new WC string and harness on my Trykon. The shop put a 3 way split peep sight on the string. It was OK when I first shot it but now it has a section of string that I see through the peep. Are these things worth the hassle or should I go with a 2 way split. I read about moving string strands from one groove to another. Will this eventually settle in where I can always shoot without seeing a section of string though the peep?


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

Just get rid of that thing and get a different peep with only 2 strands. those have a greater chance of messing up when you don't want it. if you get a little peep rotation after a few hundred shots with a 2 strand peep just twist it with your mouth or face at full draw to get it right for that shot.

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Isn't this a much better view through this peep? 








It's a 3/16" TruPeep.


----------



## Dan S (Apr 17, 2006)

I take it you split the string in half and not 4 ways with the Tru-peep?
It says you don't need to serve a Tru-peep in on their website- True/False?
And yes your peep looks much better than mine right now.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

One of the reasons WC strings are so good is that after a short breakin period (50 shots) the string will not rotate upon drawing. Now you can use a Truepeep or Fletcher (2 grooves) and it should not rotate as you draw.

As for serving it in? There are enough twists in the string I don't have to, but others feel differently. I've never had one move or fly out in over 30 years of shooting.


----------



## Dan S (Apr 17, 2006)

bfisher - I am probably being dense but it seems almost impossible to mount a 3 way split peep in a way that one strand will never be in my line of sight. I have tried swapping individual strands, but there always seems to be one of the string bundels in the way.
Also my WC setup now has over 200 shots off of it - do you think it is shot in enough to paper tune yet?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Any top quality string should be shot in enough by 200 shots to go ahead and do your fine tuning and setting peep rotation. I shot my ProStrings 100 times, probably overkill, without a loop, peep, silencers, or even a sight before I started fine tuning my bow. It shoots great now and has for at least 3000 shots already. Good luck.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I set mine so 2 strings are on the side at full draw. No problem seeing through it. And if it does twist at a bad time, it's better than having nothing but a solid string of a 2 split that twisted at the wrong time.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Dan, what I'm saying is basically what the others are saying. Get rid of that peep and get you a Fletcher or Specialty that only splits the string two ways and you won't have a third strand to get in the way. If it's a hunting bow then I'd put on a Fletcher Hunter Max for a large hole and lots of light.

200 shots should be plenty for a breakin period. When I put my WC's on my hunting bow I installed the peep right away. I got little to no peep rotation during the breakin period. My strings were settled in less than 20 shots.

You still might have to twist the strings to get the proper peep orientation, but there should be no peep rotation after that. This is one of the things that WC does guarantee.


----------



## Dan S (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks guys for all of the valuable input. Looks like the 3 way split is history. I saw that G5 (Montec company) offers a peep called the Metaline that is made from Magnesium that appears to be a 2 way split.

Thanks again.

By the way BFisher I see you are from Middletown, thats near TMI correct? I live near Carlisle, do you attend many 3D shoots in the area?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeh Dan, I'm on the other side of Harrisburg. Actually I'm only a mile from Exit 19 on the Turnpike, toward Lancaster.

Shoots? Do I attend shoots? A few although the price of gas is going to dampen things a bit. Mt Holly, Carlisle, Perry County Archers, Duncanon, Big Buck, Hummelstown Field and Stream, Palmyra, Ephrata, Hemlock, Big Chiques to name a few.

Ever need a shootin partner let me know. email is [email protected]. Phone number is 939-1079. First name is Barry.

Be advised that I do travel to the Caribbean scuba diving about 6 different weeks of the year. In fact, I leave for Cozumel in three weeks.


----------



## Dan S (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Barry,

I want to attend some 3D shoots this year, it's been awhile since I did one. I shoot alot in the woods ( stump shooting) but definetly want to do the 3D's.

I live right near the Carlisle fairgrounds and my e-mail is [email protected].

I need to finish tuning my Bow than I will give you a call on the next shoot, I don't want to look too much like a green horn on the course.

Thanks again for your help.

Dan


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Dan S said:


> Thanks Barry,
> 
> I want to attend some 3D shoots this year, it's been awhile since I did one. I shoot alot in the woods ( stump shooting) but definetly want to do the 3D's.
> 
> ...


 We were all greenhorns at one time or another. Any relation to Hazz Swarner?


----------



## Grampy™ (Nov 19, 2003)

Radical Archery Designs is making a great little 2-way peep. Called the RAD Super Duece. It's a great alternative to a true peep for hunters..... it's rotation can be "off" several degrees and you can still see through it fine....
We've had a lot of success with this peep in our shop.


----------



## Dan S (Apr 17, 2006)

Barry - Yes that is my Father, if you know him I think you and I will get along quite well.


----------

